# building of the ford stamping plant



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Work will begine tonight on building the walthers kit the ford stamping plant will post pic of work the I get done each night


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is what has gotten done tonight The first cote of brown paint has gone on the bricks tommrow night I will put on the second cote then the concret paint comes next. Here are the pic from tonight


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

cool, geterdone


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks hope to get it done this weekend


----------

